# Layout Blinds Suck....?



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

My brother and I have killed around 100 geese a year for the last 15 years in Iowa (2/day limit). This year we bought a bigger trailer and went from 6 dz bigfoots to 11 dz bigfoots, and STARTED USING LAYOUT BLINDS instead of laying w/ decoys surrounding us. This year we literally haven't killed 30 geese and season is almost over. Anyone else out there have horrible luck getting birds to finish when you've got layout blinds in the spread? I'm considering ditching the damn layout blinds, I know they're flaring geese. Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

you know you have to brush the blinds right? If you brush a blind well there is no way in hell anything will flare. :eyeroll: :withstupid: :bop: oke:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

did you mudd or paint the blinds? as mentioned did you grass them and then ad natural stubble? I don't have any trouble with my blinds flaring birds.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

My brother said the same thing, now he loves his blind. As stated above mudding and brushing are crucial, never wash the outside of the blind. When you used to lay in the dekes I bet you put some bigfoots right close around you to hide you? I did and even used to put a sentry between my knees, then sit up and shoot over it. Put some bigfoots right in front of your blind, at your feet. That will help eliminate the "Hump" that the layout blinds create in the field. It sounds like you just invested a couple of thousand in gear, your damn near a prostaffer now, LOL. Stay in your blind and let the birds come to you.


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

All good information already mentioned, with snow on the ground either get the commercial covers that fit your blind or cover TOTALLY with off white and non glare sheets. Did that this past 4 days in Wisco and had em in my face. never knew I was there. Love huntin Honks when there is snow cover.

WR


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

bigbear13 said:


> My brother and I have killed around 100 geese a year for the last 15 years in Iowa (2/day limit). This year we bought a bigger trailer and went from 6 dz bigfoots to 11 dz bigfoots, and STARTED USING LAYOUT BLINDS instead of laying w/ decoys surrounding us. This year we literally haven't killed 30 geese and season is almost over. Anyone else out there have horrible luck getting birds to finish when you've got layout blinds in the spread? I'm considering ditching the damn layout blinds, I know they're flaring geese. Anyone else have a similar experience?


Can you post up a picture of your spread?


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

What are everyone else's numbers in your area? I'll bet everyone is down on goose numbers. I'm down 50% this year in NY. Things are real slow.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

cut'em said:


> What are everyone else's numbers in your area? I'll bet everyone is down on goose numbers. I'm down 50% this year in NY. Things are real slow.


Same here! No birds around make it hard to shoot limits after all. :roll: As for your blinds. Did you mud them/paint them? Do you stubble them to match the surroundings? Do you place them correctly etc.. If you aren't used to hunting out of them and don't do anything to knock the shine down and como em up, they will obviously do more harm than good.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

A well stubbled blind is lights out, most of the time. You have to look at shadows also. We shot 24 birds in a field with 2 inch stubble this morning and not one was shot over 20 yards. Sometimes laying in the dekes works also, have done it to show them something different, but not ideal when it is balls cold out. :wink:


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Your obviously doin something wrong... Layout blinds are what 80% of hunters use and no one else is complaining... Do some more research on camouflageing

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri= ... 8pSWLxd92c


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Big bear....its January and every week temps at some point are in the 40's. Its not your layout blinds ...theres just nothing pushing these birds to feed. They are all still eating grass on the golf courses here in IN. We got our first dose of lake effect last night and we pounded em this morning. 8 in of snow and 55mph winds I could have wore blaze orange and stood in the decoys and shot em at 15 ft. Everyones down on goose kill numbers. We havent even seen 50 percent of the geese come through like we normally do.

INhonker1


----------

